# john deere 345



## raymo37 (Aug 31, 2011)

pictures coming soon


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..raymo37.. We will look forward to seeing those pictures..


----------



## CareBear (Sep 4, 2011)

*some of my pics*

2 JD and 1 Varna 2005:usa:


----------



## CareBear (Sep 4, 2011)

*Forgive me Im new to forums*

WjJones , Man some of the best Rabbitt huntin I ever did was in lebnon Tenn,
I was Born in Nashville around the times it quit flooding every week by the cumberland, my Dad moved us north lookin' for work. I still got family that even lives in lebnon "Pewitts" and family in Franklin, Hendersonville, grinderswitch, and Jolton, "Knights" My Dad was Born in Cookville Tenn. My Granparents are buried there.


----------

